# Грыжа L5-S1



## Владимир Новая Рига (24 Май 2016)

Добрый день! Дочке 19 лет, по данным исследования МРТ дали заключение о том, что имеются признаки нарушения статики и умеренных проявлений остеохондроза п/к отдела позвоночника. Циркулярная грыжа м/п диска в сегменте L5-S1, с очевидными признаками невральной компрессии.
Вчера были у нейрохирурга в ФГБУ «НМХЦ им. Н.И. Пирогова», назначили операцию. Сказали, что лечить бесполезно, грыжа сильно сдавила диск.
Хотелось бы послушать кто что думает? Такой возраст и уже под нож.


----------



## La murr (24 Май 2016)

*Владимир Новая Рига*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Май 2016)

Снимки покажите. оперируют не снимки. Что болит опишите. Как лечили. Данные ЭНМГ. Наличие слабости, онемение, рефлексы.
А хирурги, и должны лечить операциями, иначе их уволят.
Вопрос какими, в каком объеме и по каким показаниям.


----------



## Владимир Новая Рига (25 Май 2016)

Снимки, к сожалению, на диске. Формат exe. не грузится на форум. Боли в спине не беспокоят вообще, вся боль в левой ноге. Слабость в стопе, скованность в икре на левой ноге, онемение прошло, т.к. стали делать блокаду. Не получается вытянуть полностью левую ногу в положении сидя. 
Первое лечение было зимой (фото ниже) и лфк. Хватило на полтора на месяца. В конце апреля скрутило так, что ни ходить, ни стоять, ни лежать было невыносимо. После этого делали уколы Дексалгина, Баралгина, Мовалиса, Диклофенака и Мильгаммы. Сейчас делают блокаду (Алфлутоп, Новокаин, Дексаметазон), нога по-прежнему продолжает беспокоить.
ЭНМГ не делали, впервые слышу. Ни один врач не говорил про это.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2016)

По описанному показания к операции есть. Вопрос неотложные или плановые.
А сколько уже слабость? Слабость на пятке или  носке?
И вопрос, какую операцию хотят делать?


----------



## Владимир Новая Рига (25 Май 2016)

Слабость и в пятке, и в носке появилась только месяц назад. До этого была только ноющая боль по всей ноге.
Не сказали какую операцию, госпитализация на 8.06.16 г.
Еще вот попробовали сделать фото на телефон с компьютера, только не знаем правильно или нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2016)

Правильно. Но мало.
Показания к операции плановые.
А что болит на сегодня?


----------



## Владимир Новая Рига (25 Май 2016)

Очень напряжена икра, из-за этого больно наступать на ногу, приходится хромать. Слабость в стопе. После блокады прошла ноющая боль по всей левой ноге.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2016)

Если слабость, если нарастает, если нет эффекта от лечения - операция.
А потом восстановление.


----------



## Владимир Новая Рига (26 Май 2016)

Большое Вам спасибо.


----------

